# How to get rid of bees without chemicals?



## Sustainer (Sep 26, 2002)

Some bumble bees have decided to make their home between the inner and outer walls of the little trailer we're using as our temporary base while we build our house. Is there some natural product that will get rid of them?


----------



## bestla (Jul 5, 2005)

I know that when my husband raised honeybees he had a smoker, it was this little jug looking thing with a spout and you put a combo of burlap and dried hay/grass in it and he would 'smoke' the bees before getting into the hives, it made them calmer, I don't know how exactly it would work for the bumble bee, but it's my only thought... maybe there's a local beekeeper in your area that could loan you (or even come help) It wouldn't get rid of them but it may make it possible to apply whatever you are going to use to get rid of them with, Good luck and be careful, My hubby got stung a couple weeks ago by a bumble and he said it really hurt and he's kinda tough not like me.... I'm a wimp.


----------



## moss (Feb 7, 2004)

another option is to just coexist with them. bumble bees dont really bother anyone, and they have very small hives. we had a bumblebee nest in the walls of our old place and just left them bee. never had a problem with them.

also, if you try to block off their entrance, they might end up inside your home.


----------



## Sustainer (Sep 26, 2002)

My baby and I have both already been stung.


----------



## moss (Feb 7, 2004)

a beekeeper i know says: "the only way to get rid of bumblebees is to either use a chemical or take out the wall and physically remove the nest from behind the wall or agitate them until they leave. with wasps we just hose them down with water until they go away."

i doubt that you would want to spray water into the walls of your trailer though. ugh! and you'd need a beesuit and smoker. are you sure that you have bumble bees? they usually just leave people alone~~ i'm sorry that you've been having so much trouble with them. http://hercules.users.netlink.co.uk/Bee.html

maybe you could lure them out into a new nest? http://members.aol.com/beetools/bumble.htm


----------



## ZeldasMom (Sep 25, 2004)

Sorry to hear you and your baby have been stung--I have only been stung once (on the arch of my foot) and I thought it really hurt! Several years ago when we were dealing with a wasps nest (I think that's what they were--now I don't remember for sure) we had a woman who called herself the bee lady come and take care of it. I believe she physically removed the nest. She had netting she covered herself with and she used a smoker. Maybe you could post in tribes and see if someone in your area knows of such a person.

If the nest is accessible I like the idea of getting a local amateur bee keeper (someone like bestlas's husband) to come help you. It sounds like the nest might be hard to get at though. I have a feeling this might require a professional exterminator.







:

Good luck with this!


----------

